# Help! So Tired of Pax asking Personal Questions.



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"

After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the ****ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them. 

The safety/scared question I sometimes turn it back around and lock eyes with them and ask, "Not usually, should I be?" Or with the how long I've been driving, I'll pretend I don't understand and tell them when I started that day.

It's the gall of asking someone how much money they make. What damn difference does it make if I'm full or part time?

If I stopped driving tomorrow I'd be fine financially, my driving income provides "extras" for my family - maybe that's why it irritates me? I don't think so though, I'd think if I needed to drive to buy food it would piss me off even more.

I am asked some permeation of these questions at least 5x/shift. It has been bothering me more and more and I am beginning to feel like I've reached my limit. I need a comeback for the hours/income question that essentially lets them know how damn rude they are without pissing them off.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


I'm a female and I get the same questions. Initially I didn't mind but the novelty is quickly wearing off.

Regular conversation protocols follow a tick-for-tac so next time anyone asks anything personal then u also get to ask. Unfortunately not everyone minds haha! Believe me, I've gotten an earful!

On the safety front, I would definitely turn the question around on them. I sometimes wonder how some of these girls get into a car w a bunch of perfect strangers. And as much as I want to think that all ewwwbers are nice stable people, well, I'm sure that is not always the case.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

When I got tired of the same old questions from passengers, my goto reply when asked something became "*you first*". People love talking about themselves, so normally they'd get so caught up in that they'd forget about asking about me...


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm a male and I get asked the similar questions. I've noticed that most pax enjoy conversation. People are curious, and those are the most common questions. It is no big deal. And as the previous commenters said, it gives the pax an opportunity to talk about themselves. Just focus on providing a good service. Questions and conversation is all part of the UBER game.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Just tell them, "you first" and ask them how much they make a year.

As far as the safety question as a guy I get that too, I tell them yes I'm in control, if some one tries something I have an airbag and seat belt, attackers don't wear seat belts and I have no problem driving into a wall or pole to send them through the windshield


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

My first job was at an amusement park; Marriott's Great America. At orientation they warned us that we'd be asked the same questions over and over again. They encouraged us not to become annoyed because although we hear the same questions ad nauseam; it was the first time this particular person asked, so be cool. Made sense to me.

By way of solution, just make crap up! Be creative with the goal of amusing yourself. "so how long you been driving?" "Oh golly, about a year now. Ya see we bought our little Tina a pony last year and really underestimated the expense. Driving for Uber keeps us in hay and oats." Bet you'll even score more tips. Nobody wants to see poor Tina lose that pony!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Don't take it personal. Just make stuffs up. Don't give out personal details . Just play along .


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

unPat said:


> Don't take it personal. Just make stuffs up. Don't give out personal details . Just play along .


Yeah, you have to have fun with it.

Is this your only job?
"No, I teach High School Chemistry as my main job."

You just do this for fun?
"Well I have a son with Cerebral Palsy and a late-in-life baby on the way so I do it for extra cash. I also work at a car-wash as a cashier."


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Don't take this the wrong way, but you are nearing your tolerance. Maybe before you go "Uber" on a pax you should consider giving up on this business. After 16 years in this business I have realized one must have a high tolerance for obnoxious overbearing pax. And with you being a female I'm sure your male pax are trying to start conversation just to see your reaction. The inebriated male pax will almost always try and "hit" on a female Uber driver. And for the income questions you can always tell them you're on work release from prison. Tell them that you made a plea agreement for involuntary manslaughter after you were charged with murdering your ex husband. That will shut them up. On the more serious side, don't forget that much of our time is spent driving drunks. Good luck.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Those are rhetorical questions and a great opportunity to bring up tips, tips and tips.. The most common question I get is if I enjoy doing it? "To be honest, the tips make it all the more fun. Or " all you riders have been so generous with tips that it makes it all worthwhile". Usually a silence follows and a couple of $$ on exit. Slam Bam thank you Ma'am!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


I tell them I started driving legally at 15 years old.

So when they say " no,I meant how long have you been driving Uber"

I tell them since 3 this morning . . .or whichever time adds up to less than 12 hours on the clock . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way, but you are nearing your tolerance. Maybe before you go "Uber" on a pax you should consider giving up on this business. After 16 years in this business I have realized one must have a high tolerance for obnoxious overbearing pax. And with you being a female I'm sure your male pax are trying to start conversation just to see your reaction. The inebriated male pax will almost always try and "hit" on a female Uber driver. And for the income questions you can always tell them you're on work release from prison. Tell them that you made a plea agreement for involuntary manslaughter after you were charged with murdering your ex husband. That will shut them up. On the more serious side, don't forget that much of our time is spent driving drunks. Good luck.


Not giving up.

Take a break !

I take breaks all the time.

Just the traffic with idiots is enough to get to you for 12 hours.

Never mind who is in your car.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I get the questions all the time. Female, 5 ft, so I guess it pretty natural for people to think about safety when they see a small woman picking up strangers. I find most of those questions came from the older women I pick up. The questions about liking driving for uber I usually steer to the meeting people and going interesting places and stay away from the financial end. I also break quite often, usually if I find myself getting too annoyed with a pax or traffic in an area, or just dropped off after a long run. Especially making those runs of 90 minutes or more, it's time for a bathroom, stretch, and maybe Starbucks.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've gotten asked the exact same questions at most of my jobs. I sold cars for 7 years, and most of the customers would end up asking how long I'd been doing the job. It is annoying, but they are just trying to make conversation. I never tell them how much I make, I just say what the rate is per mile and per minute, which they already know (actually a surprising number of people do not know how the fare is determined).

Just think of it as an easy conversation starter, and then ask them what they do for a living.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CrazyT said:


> I get the questions all the time. Female, 5 ft, so I guess it pretty natural for people to think about safety when they see a small woman picking up strangers. I find most of those questions came from the older women I pick up. The questions about liking driving for uber I usually steer to the meeting people and going interesting places and stay away from the financial end. I also break quite often, usually if I find myself getting too annoyed with a pax or traffic in an area, or just dropped off after a long run. Especially making those runs of 90 minutes or more, it's time for a bathroom, stretch, and maybe Starbucks.


Short women are like Chihuahuas !

Fearless & Mean !


----------



## NFIH (Jul 26, 2016)

It doesn't particularly bother me. I answer the questions truthfully because, why not? I get a bit of a kick out of the "how long have you been driving for Uber?" question because they're invariably expecting an answer that confirms the marketing "isn't the gig economy awesome!" gibberish they've been sold about how great Uber is for drivers. I set them straight on the reality--minimum wage-ish job, good flexibility and cash flow and just doing this until I find a real job because Ubering really isn't a good job.

Then they say, "Oh. What's your actual profession?"

And *then* we have a real conversation.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

I figure those questions come with the job.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

"I make enough to support my heroin habit....." followed by awkward silence while they wonder if you're joking. The questions drive me crazy, though unlike you it isn't because they're personal. It's because they are too boring to motivate me to speak. Same issue, practically speaking. But, like a previous reply said in a different way: lighten up and try to have fun with it. If you're not in the mood, give short extremely literal answers. _Where are you from. _"I just came from home today." _or _"Earth." (with a _duh_ tone) 
I either, depending on my mood, just give a brief answer with zero interested tone while appearing focused on driving (the appearance is real because you should be focused), and hope they get the hint that I'm not socializing, or I just say the first thing that comes to mind. The questions are just the way it is, and with any job, we can either deal with it or not. There is no way to make it stop. Dogs consistently behave the same exact way all the time and people love them. Humans just aren't unique, and these are the things they "think" to ask. This position is extremely low in status world, so people feel quite comfortable crossing the normal boundaries they have with strangers. You have to be secure in your self, and go with whatever you are comfortable with. The first line I gave you is good if you say it blandly like it's just a dismal fact, because a real heroin addict isn't all that enthusiastic and they'll assume your joking because these people can't imagine a heroin addict could be competently driving a car (_we_ can....is he joking right now). They'll either laugh, or shut up. They know their questions are crossing usual boundaries. Humans just don't feel the boundaries when it's toward a lower status person than them. Like someone said above, you can also turn the question back at them. If they felt ok asking then it's too bad if they aren't ok with being asked the same.
Have you noticed that occasionally a person asks the same questions, but they seem genuinely curious, not just making small talk? Strangely, I don't mind answering then. I am extremely introverted and small talk is like lifting weight to me, mental effort wise. I really have to push my self, it doesn't just flow out like with middle-vert or extroverts. So I know how annoying this is. When they're interested though, something more humane happens, and it's two people talking, and they _asked_ _a question, _so you can be as honest as you want to be and they are obligated by politeness to hear it. They don't know what's true. If you're feeling really pissy that day, go with someone else's honest, like the crippled child story suggested above. Make em sorry they asked a personal question.
Or you could tell them "Everybody already knows we make $100k/year. That was in the NY Times like 2 years ago. Don't you pay attention. And the NY Times is a reputable source of information. How could we live in the most powerful country with the freeest people, and have our most reputable news source be totally unreliable?" (actually, don't talk like that if you care about your rating. 2&1/2 years of research has shown me that most do not have this kind of sense of humor and will feel offended that _the_ _help_ dared to talk like this to them. And your rating will go down. Don't care about your rating though. Do NOT care about your rating. Even a heroin addict can keep above 4.8 just by being competent (wait, no, he's joking right? there's no heroin addicts driving Uber).
Oh yeah, you are _the help_ now.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Entitled drivers giving everyone a bad name. No different than entitled pax.

If you can't handle people being sociable, holding a conversation and asking questions or redirecting them then you really have some bigger underlying issues, that's all.

Find another line of work, lady.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I just make stuff up depending on the question. I always get the one about what's your best cab story etc.


----------



## UberKevPA (May 14, 2016)

Seriously, the Crison is correct. Make up a bunch of canned stories that you can fire off on short notice. Make it a private joke that you keep to yourself. If the pax are astounded and entertained, too, then maybe you will get more tips. Who knows, can't hurt.

I have a favorite I use when they ask about my dashcams. I told them I decided to by one when I was almost hit by a fat woman who was driving with a cheeseburger in one hand. She almost t-boned me and then cursed me out. In my totally-fake story, of course. 

I made up another one when I got lost picking up a pax and was delayed by an extra 5 mins. I told him the previous pax left a cell phone in my car and I had to chase and flag down the bus she was on to give it back to her. I even added that the entire bus applauded me for my efforts. The pax was totally entertained by my fairy tale.

As far as personal questions, I deflect if I can, if not, I fire up the Mother Goose tales.


----------



## RivkahChaya (Jul 27, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> By way of solution, just make crap up! Be creative with the goal of amusing yourself. ... Bet you'll even score more tips.


From now on, I am telling people I started driving to pay the bills when my son was diagnosed with leukemia. Thanks!


----------



## GILD (Feb 8, 2016)

Tell them you do it full time 70 hrs a week. make about $5.50 and hour and can barely pay your rent.
then say you think pizza delivery would be better since you would get more tips. 

Every single time they ask. Mainly because it is true and makes them never want to drive uber and makes them feel bad for not tipping.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

These are people who might be idly thinking of becoming Uber drivers themselves. Do you want more competition on the street?

Tell them you make less than minimum wage once you factor in expenses, and that Uber screws you over weekly, on the average.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> If I stopped driving tomorrow I'd be fine financially, my driving income provides "extras" for my family - maybe that's why it irritates me? I don't think so though, I'd think if I needed to drive to buy food it would piss me off even more.


You have some valid reasons to be annoyed, but they probably root from what's revealed by this ^^ statement. You seem to be embarrassed or feel that you are above being a driver. You have created this separation in your attitude between drivers like you who do it for "extra" income and drivers who do it for "primary" income.

I personally think you're being a bit ridculous in caring so much about what a pax asks you as those are fairly normal questions people will have. It upsets you becasue you think they are implying or wondering if you are one of those "full time" drivers because your attitude is that being a full timer is somehow a lower rung than the spot you hold on the class system.

I hate to break it to you but you're not above any driver just because you don't drive for "food;" you probably have a husband or someone that can provide that for you right?

If you drop your attitude or at least recognize why your feeling this way, you probably will be less annoyed by the prying pax.

or get a better imagination and make sh*t up. Tell them how you are actually a Princess who is so bored at the castle that you drive Uber to fill the time while you are waiting for your Prince Charming to come home from the Golf Course. That should shut them up and make you feel superior again.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Lyft started operating in my home town a few weeks ago. So most of the questions I get as of late center around it. "Do you drive for both" "is Uber ok with you driving for Lyft" "which one do you like better" "which one pays better" and so on.

The good thing about this is it's really easy to bring the topic of tipping into the conversation. My tips from Uber pax has definitely gone up.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Digits said:


> Those are rhetorical questions and a great opportunity to bring up tips, tips and tips.. The most common question I get is if I enjoy doing it? "To be honest, the tips make it all the more fun. Or " all you riders have been so generous with tips that it makes it all worthwhile". Usually a silence follows and a couple of $$ on exit. Slam Bam thank you Ma'am!!


But more frequently they 4 star you for making them feel guilty about being such cheap paxholes


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, you have to have fun with it.
> 
> Is this your only job?
> "No, I teach High School Chemistry as my main job."
> ...


Sympathy grift on STEROIDS. I wouldn't push it past Palsy though they might get suspicious. if it s true, my bad sorta


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

You're under no obligation to share the personal details of your life with riders but you do want to make some connection with them so they view you as an actual human being. Make up something that's not too far from the truth that you forget the details but is still boring enough to stall that line of conversation.
And btw, the story above about being a chemistry teacher is a description of Walter White, Bryan Cranston's character in Breaking Bad. An absolutely brilliant scam if you can pull it off. Shave your head and wear a porkpie hat to really sell it.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Sometimes I tell them I am a escort, and that backfired on me one day when a guy tried pay me to let him take care of me. as he tried to grab..down there.. (I am also a male). So far, no ladies have asked. *sigh* . I have some martial arts training (was stationed with the marines) , and I was able to grab his wrist and twisted it pretty bad until he winced like a girl and apologized.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Jinxstone said:


> You're under no obligation to share the personal details of your life with riders but you do want to make some connection with them so they view you as an actual human being. Make up something that's not too far from the truth that you forget the details but is still boring enough to stall that line of conversation.
> And btw, the story above about being a chemistry teacher is a description of Walter White, Bryan Cranston's character in Breaking Bad. An absolutely brilliant scam if you can pull it off. Shave your head and wear a porkpie hat to really sell it.


I wouldn't use a teacher story as they are likely to ask you about where you teach,,,, too many follow up questions that will reveal your lie. You need to make something up so obscure but reasonable that they will have no prior knowledge to ask anymore prying questions that reveal your a fraud.

Tell them you won the lottery back in "insert far away city" and moved recently to "current location" and you just drive to pass time when bored from rolling in your pile of money. be sure to tell them you make about $10 an hour driving to shy them off the job.

or say your a custodian, I doubt they will ask you how you like cleaning toilets... which is pretty much what your car has become since you drive uber.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"


I've been wondering how a pax would react if you pick them up from an office building or business and start asking them how long they've been working there.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

uberist said:


> Just tell them, "you first" and ask them how much they make a year.
> 
> As far as the safety question as a guy I get that too, I tell them yes I'm in control, if some one tries something I have an airbag and seat belt, attackers don't wear seat belts and I have no problem driving into a wall or pole to send them through the windshield


I've never felt threatened but I too explain that I'm driving a 4,000-lb missile that can hit 100-mph in seconds and would not hesitate to put it into the first solid object I come across if necessary. But I also throw in that the platform they're using already has all their information, including current location, and that it would be like trying to rob a bank using their own checking account deposit slip as the hold up note.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm giving the rental thing a try since I got tired of trashing my own vehicle.

Since it has out of state plates, I tell people that I found it running outside a 7-11 and snagged it. But when I noticed the poor guy was doing UBER, I felt bad and decided to do a few pool runs for him.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

RivkahChaya said:


> From now on, I am telling people I started driving to pay the bills when my son was diagnosed with leukemia. Thanks!


When they ask me why I drive for Uber, I tell them I support 7 dependents, future son in law with cancer, fiancees grand kids ... and that I'm happy I'm in a position to be able to help everyone, that's what family is for ... sad story, upbeat ending, no difference in amount of tips. Oh wait, it's a mostly true story with just a tad of embellishment and it doesn't open the pricks wallets for tips at all.


----------



## UberSaur (Dec 24, 2014)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, you have to have fun with it.
> 
> Is this your only job?
> "No, I teach High School Chemistry as my main job."
> ...


Hahahaha, Heisenberg!!


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

UberKevPA said:


> Seriously, the Crison is correct. Make up a bunch of canned stories that you can fire off on short notice. Make it a private joke that you keep to yourself. If the pax are astounded and entertained, too, then maybe you will get more tips. Who knows, can't hurt.
> 
> I have a favorite I use when they ask about my dashcams. I told them I decided to by one when I was almost hit by a fat woman who was driving with a cheeseburger in one hand. She almost t-boned me and then cursed me out. In my totally-fake story, of course.
> 
> ...


Amen! One of my favorite "fictional" stories is telling some of more inquisitive pax that I drove the governors son/daughter to wherever.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When they ask me why I drive for Uber, I tell them I support 7 dependents, future son in law with cancer, fiancees grand kids ... and that I'm happy I'm in a position to be able to help everyone, that's what family is for ... sad story, upbeat ending, no difference in amount of tips. Oh wait, it's a mostly true story with just a tad of embellishment and it doesn't open the pricks wallets for tips at all.


Ha, yeah I tried the sympathy grift, but much less extreme and it produced nothing other than false concern or malice. People only want to hear how awesome everything is and how they are the feather in the cap of your day. Is just as likely to produce a tip by telling them how great they smell especially when they smell like garbage.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Damn OP you're really stressed out or something. I always take questions by pax as educational opportunities.

When pax ask, "Do you do this full time?" I always say, "Oh god no, I could never live on the money this gig pays." And then I go into how it pays barely minimum wage with no benefits and people rarely tip.

90% of the time this gets them to feel guilty enough to tip me (I only drive Lyft), AND more importantly it makes them understand that rideshare drivers make crap money. I try to dissuade as many people as possible from becoming rideshare drivers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Just have a few dozen Driver FAQ handout sheets to give to enquiring minds who want to know. It could contain all of the standard questions:

Q: How long have you been driving for Uber?
A: I have been driving for 2 years

Q: Do you like driving for Uber?
A: Yes, I like driving for Uber

Etc


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Tell them you've almost reached your goal for the gender reassignment surgery and that all tips are appreciated to get you over that final hump.


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm pretty sure there's an "I'm Deaf" option somewhere. As an added bonus, they'll be forced to input a destination address.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

why don't you have some fun with it? 

"don't you feel safe?"

i was attacked last night but i have to work to feed my kids. tips really help out.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Way2Lucky said:


> I'm giving the rental thing a try since I got tired of trashing my own vehicle.
> 
> Since it has out of state plates, I tell people that I found it running outside a 7-11 and snagged it. But when I noticed the poor guy was doing UBER, I felt bad and decided to do a few pool runs for him.


Thats funny, one of the first and only pool rides I picked up a drunk, then a daughter and mom that had never done Uber at all, they were cornhuskers and so excited about using uber, I told them the drunk guy was the driver and I took over because I wanted to get home safe... for a moment they were silent then saw me smiling, we had a good laugh about it.


----------



## drexl_s (May 20, 2016)

OP, just wear ear buds. Nothing says you don't want to talk as having ear buds on. Your rating will tank, but at this time, I bet lower rating is worth more than all of them questions.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

ADefaultUser said:


> I'm pretty sure there's an "I'm Deaf" option somewhere. As an added bonus, they'll be forced to input a destination address.


There is an option on there, however Uber doesn't distinguish between Deaf and Heard of Hearing. I have it turned on just on the chance that my hearing aid batteries go dead during a trip. Without them I don't hear well at all, and with them in with dead batteries it's even less. If that option is on, some people will assume you can't hear at all and will have used google to look up basic sign language. However occasionally you will get a pax who is completely deaf and they think they hit the jackpot since you'll know how to sign. I know some basic signs, but not enough to actually hold a conversation.

And if they think you're deaf and you say hello when they get in, it either freaks them out or they're relieved that you can communicate. I've had more pax than not who start with OMG Uber said you couldn't hear!!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I lie.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*I am not just a driver I am also a client, I am sitting on about 30 plus free Uber rides right now,
*
I've been doing this uber/lyft thing nearly two years now,
it is so much fun hearing the BS from drIvers,

I no longer tell other drivers that I am a driver myself, I guess let them hang themselves then I politely give them a one-star.

I don't get mad I've only given out a few one stars,

When I ask A driver how do you like driving for Uber and the driver tell me something like, I love it I do $4,000 a month and I only drive on the weekend, equals 1 star,

When I ask where do you do most of your driving and you say right here in Fontana as the driver drop me off in downtown Riverside, equals 1 star,

I asked a driver how did he like dealing with the high gas prices, as he was clearly driving a car that got about 18 to 20 MPG, he replied it's no problem Uber pay for my gas as he showed me his Uber gas card,
the same driver has already told me he drives part-time but he has a uber gas card equals 1 Star.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Sympathy grift on STEROIDS. I wouldn't push it past Palsy though they might get suspicious. if it s true, my bad sorta


Not true in the least. I only have daughters.

As has been stated, that story is just Walter White at the beginning of Breaking Bad.


----------



## Argantes (Dec 12, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> Just tell people the truth. You work part-time for Uber because your regular job doesn't pay. After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


People just being curious how the Uber game works. Perhaps you are becoming jaded. People ask me the same questions and after 3 years of driving for Uber I always tell them the truth without sounding condescending, then I ask about their jobs/salary but in a way that doesn't offend them, it's a job after all, they pay our bills, you got to be a people person in this job.

I drive full-time to provide food for my family and it doesn't piss me off, what pisses me off is people like you who drive part-time and consider uber/lyft "extra money" then come here and complain about your experiences dealing with clients. Most of us drivers wont be "fine financially" if we didn't drive so we do what we can and don't complain about what people ask us. Personally I hope all your riders ask you the same questions to drive you to quit so the work goes to part-timers who don't complain and to full-timers who need it.

Suck it up and drive, that's your job.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Answer each and every question the same way. _If I tell you....I'll have to kill you. _Then look at them _dead_ serious. 

Actually, I just have a script....say same thing every time. _I do this a couple nights a week. I have a full-time day job, would never be able to do this on a full-time basis, it would kill my car for sure.

I've been doing it for a year-and-a-half.

To be honest, after expenses, it's just a bit over minimum wage, but I like driving, people and L.A. - so I don't mind, but once again, could never make a living at it.
_
They all seem to agree and almost empathize...._almost_ I said. lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberchampion said:


> Tell them you've almost reached your goal for the gender reassignment surgery and that all tips are appreciated to get you over that final *hump*.


Did you by chance mean _'bump?'_


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Argantes said:


> People just being curious how the Uber game works. Perhaps you are becoming jaded. People ask me the same questions and after 3 years of driving for Uber I always tell them the truth without sounding condescending, then I ask about their jobs/salary but in a way that doesn't offend them, it's a job after all, they pay our bills, you got to be a people person in this job.
> 
> I drive full-time to provide food for my family and it doesn't piss me off, what pisses me off is people like you who drive part-time and consider uber/lyft "extra money" then come here and complain about your experiences dealing with clients. Most of us drivers wont be "fine financially" if we didn't drive so we do what we can and don't complain what people ask us. Personally I hope all your riders ask you the same questions to drive you to quit so the work goes to part-timers who don't complain and to full-timers who need it.
> 
> Suck it up and drive, that's your job.


Thank you for expressing exactly my feelings,
I can state that my experience as a client talking to other drivers that is the part time drivers who complain the most,

They're pissed because they can no longer come out here on a Friday nignt and make $400

I got to love all the ones on here who complain about the expense of driving their own car as a taxi,

But when I drove my own car for major taxi company in San Bernardino and Riverside many taxi customer felt like I was robbing them blind because it was $2.60 a mile / $2.60 drop

I don't feel sorry for any of you whiners complaining about customers asking you personal questions, not really personal questions to begin with,

For as I'm concerned it's Payback now you know what it really feels like to drive for a living and for those of you who are not driving for a living I hope it drives you to quit as soon as possible,

This is my metal for this week as I only did 46 rides on Uber last week,
But you know what I'm going to work my 50 plus hours this week, collect my thousand plus dollars and the customers can ask all the damn questions they want.. I'm not going to complain about it it's part of the job suck it up.

Sorry I forgot to mention I also do $300 to $400 in Uber Rider referrals each month,
There is $4,000 pending on my dashboard for Uber driver referral,
whiners guess keep complaining hopefully you will quit soon, so I can make more money, don't uber on...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberLaLa said:


> Answer each and every question the same way. _If I tell you....I'll have to kill you. _Then look at them _dead_ serious.
> 
> Actually, I just have a script....say same thing every time. _I do this a couple nights a week. I have a full-time day job, would never be able to do this on a full-time basis, it would kill my car for sure.
> 
> ...


When all is said and done if you actually feel you only make minimum wage why don't you go flip burgers at McDonald's, less wear and tear on your car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> When all is said and done if you actually feel you only make minimum wage why don't you go flip burgers at McDonald's, less wear and tear on your car.


I do not see a 'question mark' on this statement, but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt...I leave those pesky things off sometimes, as well. I do not _feel_ most Uber drivers only make minimum wage driving Uber, I *know* it. But back to your _question,_ I drive Uber because I like driving, and like people and L.A. - been here since 1972. And, burger flipping is not my thing.


----------



## ap1342 (May 4, 2016)

U for Uber said:


> Entitled drivers giving everyone a bad name. No different than entitled pax.
> 
> If you can't handle people being sociable, holding a conversation and asking questions or redirecting them then you really have some bigger underlying issues, that's all.
> 
> Find another line of work, lady.


Best answer. Well done


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Perhaps you should simply say, "I'm a server who doesn't get tips!" I bet they STFU then!


----------



## BoiseGal (Aug 10, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


My hubby and I went on a cruise for our honeymoon and asked questions of the crew that they get asked over and over by thousands of people with each weekly cruise. They are taught to answer kindly, if they don't want to share the truth, they can make up stories that sound like the truth. I am still fairly new to Uber, just passed 100 rides, and have found that everyone who asks that is truly curious about Uber. I've told them I work full time, I do this part time when I feel like it, and if they ask about my full-time job, I tell them. We have a lot in common...how we run businesses, crazy employees (or in Uber's case, passengers), and it makes for a really nice, interesting chat, and 'shortens' the commute. If you feel that someone is prying too much, tell them you're doing this extra to save for (X): a vacation, your AC unit broke, whatever, and you don't believe in credit cards. As for the gender questions, "aren't you scared being a woman?" "Not since I started packing bear spray." It should quiet the nosey...and impress those that may truly be curious as to how a woman feels safe in this type work.


----------



## JMW1072 (Apr 21, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


I nicely make stuff up. Who cares? What are the chances you'll see them again. Just be pleasant. Tell them you won the lottery & you do this part time to meet people. Most don't listen anyway.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

JMW1072 said:


> I nicely make stuff up. Who cares? What are the chances you'll see them again. Just be pleasant. Tell them you won the lottery & you do this part time to meet people. Most don't listen anyway.


Actually they do listen to your lies and your lies hurt the rest of us,
if you actually feel that most people in the world are a-holes do as I always say, go flip burgers don't even work the cash register, because you're not a people person..


----------



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Have this pasted at the back sometimes am really not in the mood to talk (am really a conversationist but sometimes like to be quiet)


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

The fun pax are the ones who get in and start with "how long you been doing uber?" And when I tell them anything other than a few days the next question is "ok you've probably got some crazy stories. What's the craziest?" 

I've had a few, but most of my pax are pretty boring. That's a good time to get creative, but make it funny.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

Wow! Some real hate here! For the record, I've never been above any job. My back story is I've not been able to work (before this gig) since I got sick in '08. In that time I can't count the number of times I've almost died. Spent about a year (cumulative) in the hospital. I'm currently the other side of terminal, it's a surreal place (albeit a very good place) to be. 

In my former life I was a business owner and regularly put in 80 hour weeks. I had a produce business - that is by no means glamorous or entitled. I would personally physically toss (move) 2-4 tons every week. When business was slow I'd cocktail at night. Now that I have enough reserve and I don't have to work to eat, somehow I've been transformed to princess status? I wish someone would tell my creditors that.

I'm still sick, but I'm up 70#. I don't know one day to the next if I'm getting out bed. I still have my cycles of weekly treatments sitting in the infusion clinic at the hospital. So far I've been able to keep the really ugly mobsters at bay. 

I'm doing this on my own with my two teenagers. I have a set income that covers my bills. Without driving I wouldn't have the extra money to pay for summer vacation - an Airbnb at the beach, or my youngest child's passion - travel ball, or my idea of luxury - going out to eat. Nothing terribly lavish here. I would love a new fridge but that's a dream right now. 

I work as much as I can, it mostly works out to Thurs-Mon morning and I sleep all week to recover. Those are the profitable hours for me and I prefer the road warriors (business commuters) & weekend crowd over the day/IT crowd.

I actually love driving and feel very fortunate to be in a city where we have the support of the city council to organize. I think that's a game changer for everyone, all ICs - not just drivers, and I have been gifted with the responsibility to do all I can to help make that happen.

I'll be 50 next year and my health is tenuous at best. Perhaps it's my age but I was taught you don't ask a person how much they make, their age or their weight. I've now touched on all three in this single post! I do like to talk to my pax and a silent ride is torturous for my ADD brain.

I was mostly looking for a gentle comeback for the how-much-do-you-make? line of questioning that I can use. Something that would let them know they've crossed a line. 

Another driver pointed out that it's okay to ask those beneath you those questions. I think that's the root of the issue - I was raised with the belief all people are equal and grew up in an atmosphere that everyone is valid and deserving of respect. My parents didn't address people by their titles (Dr., Your Honor, etc.). 

I realized a long time ago this isn't Kansas anymore and this is clearly another learning event. The class system is alive and well here in Seattle. This is why I chose Alaska to be home 22 years ago, three more school years and I'll get to go back...

I thank those that addressed this question respectfully and shared their experiences.

I like the idea of pulling Uber & Lyft's propaganda lines... "Well, according to the latest news I'm making $35/hr." I'll need to pay attention to just how much we're *supposed* to be making. I don't see another way to turn that question back on them politely.

The other angle, when they want to know basically how does the pay work? I think is a great opportunity to educate the public and I welcome those questions.


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

I tell them I make good money then give them my code. It's ok, they'll saturate the boost zone and i


Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Wow! Some real hate here! For the record, I've never been above any job. My back story is I've not been able to work (before this gig) since I got sick in '08. In that time I can't count the number of times I've almost died. Spent about a year (cumulative) in the hospital. I'm currently the other side of terminal, it's a surreal place (albeit a very good place) to be.
> 
> In my former life I was a business owner and regularly put in 80 hour weeks. I had a produce business - that is by no means glamorous or entitled. I would personally physically toss (move) 2-4 tons every week. When business was slow I'd cocktail at night. Now that I have enough reserve and I don't have to work to eat, somehow I've been transformed to princess status? I wish someone would tell my creditors that.
> 
> ...


Not reading all of that. But you're releasing a lot of personal information no one cares about.

If some polite, old fart or drunk, high teen is asking how your night is going so far, you answer the question! Simple!

Mean/hateful comments? Welcome to the internet.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

My best cab story is the person that asked to urinate in an empty water bottle I had.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

When asked if I like driving for Uber I usually just tell them "no but since I just got our of prison it is the only job I could get. It's not like Uber does any kind of real background check".


----------



## BubbaD2 (Dec 4, 2015)

This site is run by a bunch of neo-facists. For no reason anyone can make sense of, they will not tolerate any public discussion regarding how they discipline posts or members, or how these little fascists and prudes run this site.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I just make stuff up depending on the question. I always get the one about what's your best cab story etc.


I usually make up the "best cab story" on the spot. Sometimes it's sex, and sometimes it's a crime story, and sometimes I take a totally unexpected angle.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

The malnourished coyote says to prying paxs...

"No, this isn't my full-time job. I have a very stressful full time job as a hedge fund manager. When I get home from work I like to drink a bit heavily at times. My wife hates that. So, I started driving for Uber at night. And as long as I have my last drink at least an hour before getting home, my wife never knows I've been drinking all night."


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Wow! Some real hate here! For the record, I've never been above any job. My back story is I've not been able to work (before this gig) since I got sick in '08. In that time I can't count the number of times I've almost died. Spent about a year (cumulative) in the hospital. I'm currently the other side of terminal, it's a surreal place (albeit a very good place) to be.
> 
> In my former life I was a business owner and regularly put in 80 hour weeks. I had a produce business - that is by no means glamorous or entitled. I would personally physically toss (move) 2-4 tons every week. When business was slow I'd cocktail at night. Now that I have enough reserve and I don't have to work to eat, somehow I've been transformed to princess status? I wish someone would tell my creditors that.
> 
> ...


People ask "how much you make" because they've heard and believe the untrue amounts uber drivers supposedly make. These unreal numbers have been touted by uber through the media, and through lying drivers by word of mouth. People are genuinely bewildered at the so-called $1,000's you can make per week by driving part time, which brings out a deep curiosity and a desire to ask questions that they normally might not.

There has been a lot of good answers to your original question on this thread;
* make up your answer for fun
* say you don't discuss pay
* ask them how much they make
* change the subject
* set them straight on the reality of uber
* use the opportunity to gain sympathy and possibly tip money

Ps- you've have a story that involves a lot of personal hardship and triumph over overwhelming odds. Sincerely hope that you get back to Alaska and that uber'ing or whatever you choose to do helps you get to where you wanna be...


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

BubbaD2 said:


> So yet another whackjob driver collecting a S.S. disability check wants to humble-brag while tsk-tsk-ing and wagging their finger at us?
> 
> W. T. F.???


I do not get, and have not ever received any government (or private for that matter) disability payment or benefit beyond a blue parking placard.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

Tell them you are on a break from begging at the freeway off ramp. The money is less but at least you get air conditioning.


----------



## Surgeless in Seattle (Aug 30, 2015)

RightTurnClyde said:


> People ask "how much you make" because they've heard and believe the untrue amounts uber drivers make. These unreal numbers have been touted by uber through the media, and through lying drivers by word of mouth. People are genuinely bewildered at the so-called $1,000's you can make per week by driving part time, which brings out a deep curiosity and a desire to ask questions that they normally might not.
> 
> There has been a lot of good answers to your original question on this thread;
> * make up your answer for fun
> ...


Thank you for your thoughtful response. I never thought of it like that... Until you've driven or know a driver it just isn't intuitive and the thought of making bank on NYE and those supposed 6-figure incomes is pretty intriguing. Other than us they have no way to find out the real story.

I agree pax should know what our side looks like. Particularly when it comes to Pool/Line - that we're paid less than X and no, we don't get more if the ride is matched. They need to know that, everyone I've told has been shocked.

As for Alaska, can't wait to get back home! Hopefully by then the Muni in Anchorage will agree to let Uber in.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Wow! Some real hate here!


It's absurd, right? Someone looks for support, and instead of having none, & moving on, they shit on you.


Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I work as much as I can, it mostly works out to Thurs-Mon morning and I sleep all week to recover. Those are the profitable hours for me and I prefer the road warriors (business commuters) & weekend crowd over the day/IT crowd.


Sounds like SF. I prefer those days & demographics too. 


Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Another driver pointed out that it's okay to ask those beneath you those questions. I think that's the root of the issue


That was me. I thought it was the root of the issue. It is for me too, in addition to feeling: "how am I going to engage, when this person is asking boring questions I've answered 100s of times, and they're possibly condescending to talk to me. Occasionally, I accidentally _over_ engage in answering and then realize they didn't want a real answer, and they awkwardly cut me short to talk to their companion. Some people, the sincere, respectful, but still actually curious, will often preface with something like: "you don't have to answer, but...", or "sorry if my questions are annoying, I'm just curious and understand if you don't want to answer", or _something_ to acknowledge that they don't expect you to answer if you don't feel comfortable or willing, but would be grateful if you indulged them. Those of us who treat others respectfully are probably more sensitive to when others are not treating us so. Much of the hatefulness here is rude to those looking for support, connection, or maybe to share "don't you hate it when...." type commiserating. And I know from riders' stories about past drivers, that these people are wrecking the service with their attitude. It's Uber, not the riders that they hate. And instead of making the best of something they aren't going to change, they take it out on riders who then get in my car nervous that I am going to be a dick, too. I occasionally get that same resentment toward riders for "exploiting" me, but then I think: "it's not _really_ that way, I'm just in a bad mood, and can I honestly say I have thought about the fairness of every commercial exchange I've taken advantage of in my life. No, so how can I treat them as if they should?" Well, pax are just living their lives. They're only humans. I've used taxis and didn't sit and do the math to see if it was a fair wage, especially not knowing their expenses, and I tipped because it was customary, and I'm a generous person, not because I knew it was necessary for the wage. I know slavery provides the device I use to run the app though, but I go on with my life using my mobile device instead of doing the right thing.
I wish I was more fun, so I could go with comedic answers, but I'm too dry, and people will assume I mean to be rude. I can't believe the hate toward you for expressing this. We discussed this in another post, and some of us were having fun with the various joke replies, as some people did here. I'm not sure how you're the princess, when it's often princess's that _ask_ the personal questions of 'the help' indifferent to the fact that you, especially at your age, won't feel the least uncomfortable being asked.



Surgeless in Seattle said:


> I like the idea of pulling Uber & Lyft's propaganda lines... "Well, according to the latest news I'm making $35/hr."


2 years ago it was $100k per year. I like doing that sort of thing sometimes too, but I'm too dry. It comes out sounding like I'm not trying to have fun, but am being passive agressive, so I miss out on the fun. I'm aspergy, and not the best talker.

Having thought you were going to die, then coming back....that has to be a draining, but meaningful experience.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Wow! Some real hate here! For the record, I've never been above any job. My back story is I've not been able to work (before this gig) since I got sick in '08. In that time I can't count the number of times I've almost died. Spent about a year (cumulative) in the hospital. I'm currently the other side of terminal, it's a surreal place (albeit a very good place) to be.
> 
> In my former life I was a business owner and regularly put in 80 hour weeks. I had a produce business - that is by no means glamorous or entitled. I would personally physically toss (move) 2-4 tons every week. When business was slow I'd cocktail at night. Now that I have enough reserve and I don't have to work to eat, somehow I've been transformed to princess status? I wish someone would tell my creditors that.
> 
> ...


I've never worked uber but I've worked retail and so I know, customers can ask some really dumbarse questions.

However, I've always worked in a company so I never dared to make up any info.

If I liked driving (hate it) and did uber, I would say I only make 50 cents per hour after uber takes x% and then the taxes and cost of maintaining a vehicle.

If they get astounded and ask why continue, because you have an illness that most employers won't work with and uber allows you flexibility with that, plus your two kids.

Be pleasant and start to ask questions about them (like cute purse! Where did you get it? Are you local? Etc, I've never met anyone who didn't like talking about themselves unless they are the really weird secretive type (less then 5%)).

Let them stew over the info you gave because THEY asked and see if that helps with tips


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

Not sure why anyone would signup or apply for a job that involves dealing with people, if you dont want to be asked questions. Can't wait to take my next Uber ride, hope I get one of these anti-social drivers.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Hunt to Eat said:


> The malnourished coyote says to prying paxs...
> 
> "No, this isn't my full-time job. I have a very stressful full time job as a hedge fund manager. When I get home from work I like to drink a bit heavily at times. My wife hates that. So, I started driving for Uber at night. And as long as I have my last drink at least an hour before getting home, my wife never knows I've been drinking all night."


meep meep


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

I lie about everything they ask! 
Then I reverse the questions,
what type of work do you do?
How long have you worked their?
Do you like your job?
Do you make good money?
Do you like your co workers?
Do you like your boss??

You should see their faces And their responses


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

I hate the armor piercing questions because they typically come from bold yet cheap pax who are used to their Uber drivers not being the sharpest tool in the shed and incompetent in English.

Unfortunately for them, I'm the exact opposite. My degree was in communications and my day job involves lots of talking. 

That being said, I didn't have the PAX questions get to me until this particularly drunk girl asked me how could she be so sure I don't kidnap her or her boyfriend (who looked utterly embarrassed) or sodomize her (seriously) on their 1.5 mile ride. I said "you're right! there isn't anything in place to be sure" and the topic quickly changed.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

This thread has prompted me to be "real" with my answers the next time somebody asks...

Q: "Do you like driving for Lyft?" 
A: "Actually no, it's a nightmare. You either give up spending time with friends and family to drive drunk people around at night, or you make little more than minimum wage driving people around during the day. Sadly I have to do it during lulls in my real job when I can't get paying clients. But when I have enough clients in my real job, I ditch Lyft without a moment's hesitation for as long as possible. I guess I should be thankful I have an ability to scrounge up a tiny bit of money at all with this gig, but I certainly wouldn't say I 'like' it."

That about sums up my feelings toward this gig.


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

J


Strange Fruit said:


> "I make enough to support my heroin habit....." followed by awkward silence while they wonder if you're joking. The questions drive me crazy, though unlike you it isn't because they're personal. It's because they are too boring to motivate me to speak. Same issue, practically speaking. But, like a previous reply said in a different way: lighten up and try to have fun with it. If you're not in the mood, give short extremely literal answers. _Where are you from. _"I just came from home today." _or _"Earth." (with a _duh_ tone)
> I either, depending on my mood, just give a brief answer with zero interested tone while appearing focused on driving (the appearance is real because you should be focused), and hope they get the hint that I'm not socializing, or I just say the first thing that comes to mind. The questions are just the way it is, and with any job, we can either deal with it or not. There is no way to make it stop. Dogs consistently behave the same exact way all the time and people love them. Humans just aren't unique, and these are the things they "think" to ask. This position is extremely low in status world, so people feel quite comfortable crossing the normal boundaries they have with strangers. You have to be secure in your self, and go with whatever you are comfortable with. The first line I gave you is good if you say it blandly like it's just a dismal fact, because a real heroin addict isn't all that enthusiastic and they'll assume your joking because these people can't imagine a heroin addict could be competently driving a car (_we_ can....is he joking right now). They'll either laugh, or shut up. They know their questions are crossing usual boundaries. Humans just don't feel the boundaries when it's toward a lower status person than them. Like someone said above, you can also turn the question back at them. If they felt ok asking then it's too bad if they aren't ok with being asked the same.
> Have you noticed that occasionally a person asks the same questions, but they seem genuinely curious, not just making small talk? Strangely, I don't mind answering then. I am extremely introverted and small talk is like lifting weight to me, mental effort wise. I really have to push my self, it doesn't just flow out like with middle-vert or extroverts. So I know how annoying this is. When they're interested though, something more humane happens, and it's two people talking, and they _asked_ _a question, _so you can be as honest as you want to be and they are obligated by politeness to hear it. They don't know what's true. If you're feeling really pissy that day, go with someone else's honest, like the crippled child story suggested above. Make em sorry they asked a personal question.
> Or you could tell them "Everybody already knows we make $100k/year. That was in the NY Times like 2 years ago. Don't you pay attention. And the NY Times is a reputable source of information. How could we live in the most powerful country with the freeest people, and have our most reputable news source be totally unreliable?" (actually, don't talk like that if you care about your rating. 2&1/2 years of research has shown me that most do not have this kind of sense of humor and will feel offended that _the_ _help_ dared to talk like this to them. And your rating will go down. Don't care about your rating though. Do NOT care about your rating. Even a heroin addict can keep above 4.8 just by being competent (wait, no, he's joking right? there's no heroin addicts driving Uber).
> Oh yeah, you are _the help_ now.


Jesus long winde


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Wow! Some real hate here! For the record, I've never been above any job. My back story is I've not been able to work (before this gig) since I got sick in '08. In that time I can't count the number of times I've almost died. Spent about a year (cumulative) in the hospital. I'm currently the other side of terminal, it's a surreal place (albeit a very good place) to be.
> 
> In my former life I was a business owner and regularly put in 80 hour weeks. I had a produce business - that is by no means glamorous or entitled. I would personally physically toss (move) 2-4 tons every week. When business was slow I'd cocktail at night. Now that I have enough reserve and I don't have to work to eat, somehow I've been transformed to princess status? I wish someone would tell my creditors that.
> 
> ...


You should just repeat what you said here. It's a great sympathy grift and might score you some tips if you don't guilt them to bad. PLus its long enough to keep you talking and preventing them from asking more annoying questions.

A lot of drivers were insulted by you implying that you don't need to do this for money like them. BUt from what I read here you probably need every penny and that's why you're doing it because your "set" income doesn't cover all your needs.

When you drive someone you are taking on the role of a service person that they hired to perform a service so yes you are technically beneath them. You are the hired hand and they are the boss that tells you where to go. That's the arrangement get used to it and things will get easier.

The internet comment section is not the typical place to come and have your hand held while people gently offer advice. It is the place to go for a wide variety of honest opinions from a lot of different people which is sometimes exactly what you need to hear. You're not paying us to be therapists and break it to you sweetly and when you come from a place of having your ego hurt by pax that don't give you the respect you think you should get, and then equate that position being deserved by a full timer rather than you, you are insulting full time drivers.


----------



## Bogdan48 (Feb 4, 2016)

Well, I find it extremely irritating to have to answer the same questions over and over again too. But what I find irritating is the insecurities that hide behind the questions, for example:

how long have you been driving = I hope I'm not getting a inexperienced driver
where are you from (I have a slight accent) = I hope you're not from a terrorist country
then, obviously, how long have you lived here = I was born here and I am superior
how much are you making = you better make less than I do
when did you start = I hope I didn't get a tired driver
wow, that's a big screen (iPad) = he wants to look like a Tesla


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Is it so challenging for you to be sociable and have a conversation? If so, you need to find another job. Like all the naysayers, Uber blows.

Who cares if it's personal questions. I have fun and enjoy answering anything they ask me. By fun, I mean tell the truth. No trolling needed. I had a private jet pilot as a rider and once we got to midway, he showed me the hanger with the jets. Got to see the interior and everything. I've met architects explaining their awesome projects, lawyers giving me legal advice, police officers giving me more advice, an engineer offered me an internship. All from me being social and getting personal.


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

You are not annoyed to get paid every week, dont ya ? This is part of being Uber driver is answering same questions all day all night. Because when person gets in the car they asking those simple questions just to kill some time . Or you expect they ask you about Relativity theory? i doubt you would have an answer for that. So nothing you can do about it. If you annoyed by it, Uder Off. and find a job where nobody talks to you.


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

I tell them I am making over $100K annually driving for Uber, but it's like super long hours. They either laugh of quit their jobs and file bankruptcy in a couple months financing that brand new Prius...


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

"Busy tonight?" Grrrrrrrrr........ Actually the most annoying question came from a couple of lesbians last year, right after the SCOTUS decision on Gay Marriage. One of them asked me what I thought about it. Sensing a Kobayashi Maru (the no-win scenario) I politely told them, "I'm sorry, but it's best if I keep my opinions to myself at this time." They snickered, but didn't ask any further questions.


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

i got fed up with getting asked the same question, what do you make, can you make a living, most people would get too personal with asking questions and that would tick me off,sorry about what i make where i live or what i do, care about you damn self, i know i know small talk right F that, uber pax are the worst when it came to that but left there were some also, i started asking the same questions they asked id flip it right back to them and they would shut up and not say a work the rest of the trip, so what i might have gotten a bad rating i made sure to leave one also


----------



## LyftRus (Aug 17, 2016)

i usually say I'm a police officer most of the times if they ask me what else i do and they get all noisy which dept and how much i make


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

I'd love to get Maximus.... A smart Uber driver... Boy I'd ask a lot of questions


----------



## Abmija (Nov 9, 2015)

What? Sorry my is no good English, thank you.......

Works VERY well with me on nights I don't feel like conversating...


----------



## Bogdan48 (Feb 4, 2016)

Go Uber or Go Home said:


> Is it so challenging for you to be sociable and have a conversation? If so, you need to find another job. Like all the naysayers, Uber blows.
> 
> Who cares if it's personal questions. I have fun and enjoy answering anything they ask me. By fun, I mean tell the truth. No trolling needed. I had a private jet pilot as a rider and once we got to midway, he showed me the hanger with the jets. Got to see the interior and everything. I've met architects explaining their awesome projects, lawyers giving me legal advice, police officers giving me more advice, an engineer offered me an internship. All from me being social and getting personal.


Yes it is challenging to hear the same questions over and over after at least 100 rides per week. If you had all the nice people maybe you should start driving all the hours of the day not only when the nice/"smart" people go out.


----------



## UpInSmoke (Aug 3, 2016)

Why not just tell em your driving to put food on the table. Maybe they'll feel sorry and leave you a tip? Lol


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

you know what will happen if you don't answer their questions and go postal on them? 

It's not like you ask them what they do and ask how much they make? Ask them is it worth it? Why do they work?

you give them any attitude, they will give you low ratings and bad feedback. bunch of cry babies.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

People like to talk about themselves... I ask questions about their profession, the trip, where the live, update them on how close we are, traffic so I'm going to use a different street, stuff like that.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I usually get those same questions by 3 out of 4 pax. Sometimes depending on my mood I just make up crap. I almost always answer the question about how do I like it or how much do I make with a comment about how I can make more money flipping burgers at name-your-favorite-fast-food-restaurant but I stick with uber to meet people who tip well and for flexible hours, etc. About half of pax who I can work tipping onto the conversation will actually tip.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

LAJB said:


> "Busy tonight?" Grrrrrrrrr........ Actually the most annoying question came from a couple of lesbians last year, right after the SCOTUS decision on Gay Marriage. One of them asked me what I thought about it. Sensing a Kobayashi Maru (the no-win scenario) I politely told them, "I'm sorry, but it's best if I keep my opinions to myself at this time." They snickered, but didn't ask any further questions.


Curious, how could they tell you were opposed? DO you have a plastic Jesus on the dash or something? Wearing a hijab maybe?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

UpInSmoke said:


> Why not just tell em your driving to put food on the table. Maybe they'll feel sorry and leave you a tip? Lol


Becareful, they may offer you their leftovers.


----------



## nicolephlsfo (May 21, 2016)

After reading this thread last night I employed some of its wisdom on an annoying pax. He hit me with all the regulars (where are you from/how long have you been driving/do you drive ft/do you have another job/do you like driving for uber/how much do you make). I asked him if his job was ft or part time, does he have more than one, how much does he make? Then I told him my blood type is O-positive and I have two siblings. Lesson learned that I cannot handle my snark like you all. I'm an ahole through and through


----------



## daveportney (Nov 3, 2015)

Or when they ask you all the questions listed above and in the middle they are like "you probably get asked these questions all the time" and then continue to ask anyways.


----------



## claimbuster (Mar 25, 2016)

Just make up crap, the more unbelievable the better. 

Day job: I'm an undertaker at a funeral home. 

Day job: I'm a male stripper

How long: First day

How long: Not sure, I keep having these memory lapses 

How much do you make: Not very much, after expenses I'd be better off standing on a corner. 

Family: Not anymore, lost them all in a car accident

I know it's sick, but I don't get upset with people asking me these questions anymore. We'd love to tell themit's none of their GD business but you can't.


----------



## Way2Lucky (Jul 14, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> When they ask me why I drive for Uber, I tell them I support 7 dependents, future son in law with cancer, fiancees grand kids ... and that I'm happy I'm in a position to be able to help everyone, that's what family is for ... sad story, upbeat ending, no difference in amount of tips. Oh wait, it's a mostly true story with just a tad of embellishment and it doesn't open the pricks wallets for tips at all.


Made $30 in tips with Lyft last week for 15% of my total driving on the two platforms and not an extra dime with UBER. Don't know if there's any story that will open UBER pax wallets.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"


The people expect entertainment, they only want to hear the truth if its amusing,titillating, frightening or hilarious.

Make it sound realistic, if you want to play along.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I have some generic responses 
When someone asks how much you make I'll answer with "it's decent but it was better before they cut our wages but peoples tips usually make up for that"

When they ask if I do it full time I answer it different all of the time. I use to answer it truthfully but I need to have some fun with it so sometimes I'll just make stuff up lol


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Way2Lucky said:


> Made $30 in tips with Lyft last week for 15% of my total driving on the two platforms and not an extra dime with UBER. Don't know if there's any story that will open UBER pax wallets.


I'm less than 10% on Lyft. My Lyft riders are very nice but they tend to either be students or people going home from work. In Raleigh if you don't own a car you are usually broke so while nice people, they typically are struggling.


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

DriverX said:


> Sympathy grift on STEROIDS. I wouldn't push it past Palsy though they might get suspicious. if it s true, my bad sorta


lol, I wish I could be in the car when the pax asks him, "Oh really, my son has Cerebral Palsy too, where does he get his primary care?...No Kidding that's where we go! Who does he see?...Dr. PotatoHead?...Can't say I've heard of him...."


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> ...I try to dissuade as many people as possible from becoming rideshare drivers....


So do a lot of people on this forum, when I see a local thread for the same area, and 3 guys are saying they couldn't make a buck this weekend, and the 4th guy is saying "what are you guys talking about, I was slammed all weekend, I made a killing!"


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Not true in the least. I only have daughters.
> 
> As has been stated, that story is just Walter White at the beginning of Breaking Bad.


It's hard to do with every show though:

_"Oh, what do you do when you're not driving for Uber?"_

_*"I'm a serial killer who only kills serial killers...."*_


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

uberlyfer said:


> It's hard to do with every show though:
> 
> _"Oh, what do you do when you're not driving for Uber?"_
> 
> _*"I'm a serial killer who only kills serial killers...."*_


Yeah, probably want to skip Dexter. Hehe.


----------



## uberlyfer (Aug 4, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> The people expect entertainment, they only want to hear the truth if its amusing,titillating, frightening or hilarious.
> 
> Make it sound realistic, if you want to play along.


I want to work up these skills so eventually after a question I pull out a corn cob pipe, and at some point during the story use the sentence, _"he's got... lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes. ... And those black eyes roll over white" _

They should have a special Uber service like UberYarn, $.20/min more for dramatic storytelling.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"


Q: How much do you make? A: I've almost saved enough to get my annual car safety inspection ... if only Uber had a tipping option
Q: Do you feel safe? A: Yes, got 3 brothers who are cops ... I know they'll drop everything if I don't check in with them regularly
Q: Aren't you scared being a woman? A: Nope, got 3 brothers who are all cops
Q: How long have you been driving for Uber? A: What's today ... Saturday? Well, it's been a day or two ... I forget ... with the low rates, been working too many hours, the days just run together ... it's a big blur. So where are you going again?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

uberlyfer said:


> They should have a special Uber service like UberYarn, $.20/min more for dramatic storytelling.


They do ... just pull over ... leave the meter running and tell your story. But I drive Lux so it's $.50/min


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

uberlyfer said:


> So do a lot of people on this forum, when I see a local thread for the same area, and 3 guys are saying they couldn't make a buck this weekend, and the 4th guy is saying "what are you guys talking about, I was slammed all weekend, I made a killing!"


I've heard drivers say they make a lot on weekends too. Or driving the bar scene late at night. I'll never know if this is true or not because I actually have a life. I date girls, I spend time with friends and family and generally have a good time at night and on weekends.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Superiority complex much?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

"Oh, it's a pretty good gig. Most passengers are super nice. Once in while there's a stinker...like that guy I had to shoot last year. Yeah, but mostly it's great. I make fantastic cash tips, and I get laid ALL THE TIME. Thanks for asking. Hey, are you married? Yeah, me too. I've been with the same woman since I got out of prison in '08"


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

DriverX said:


> Curious, how could they tell you were opposed? DO you have a plastic Jesus on the dash or something? Wearing a hijab maybe?


My turban was sticking out of the sunroof.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

the best is when pax ask i heard drivers make alot of money...i'm thinking of signing up.

Then I ask you think we make good money? You mean off of your fare? silence.


----------



## LAJB (Feb 3, 2015)

DriverX said:


>


Also, Dude, chinaman is not the preferred nomenclature. Asian-American, please.


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> I've heard drivers say they make a lot on weekends too. Or driving the bar scene late at night. I'll never know if this is true or not because I actually have a life. I date girls, I spend time with friends and family and generally have a good time at night and on weekends.


Awesome make-believe story! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Raywood (Oct 10, 2015)

You won't have to worry about being a Uberx driver for much longer. Uber are ditching drivers as we speak replacing them with engineers in their self driving cars on the road now in Pittsburgh.

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/featu...eet-arrives-in-pittsburgh-this-month-is06r7on


----------



## Tenchains (Jul 27, 2016)

I can tell you that I gett he same and I don't like it either. I find that I actually have to lie. I do so because the question is rather rude in all actuallity. I have been asked if I make enough to make ends meet. Well what if I asked the Pax out of the blue if they make enough to make ends meet? It is not their business. While driver etiquette puts you at disadvantage in fielding these intrusive questions, have a cover story that you can easily spout off works well. You will not see them possibly ever again. It is all for their own information anyway. I say I work elsewhere. It doesn't have to be elaborate.


----------



## Bufford McGee (Jul 28, 2016)

Use the question to your advantage. Tell them it's your only gig but it's not paying enough for your car payment and Rent, and that tipping would help you immensely to pay those expenses.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

uberlyfer said:


> lol, I wish I could be in the car when the pax asks him, "Oh really, my son has Cerebral Palsy too, where does he get his primary care?...No Kidding that's where we go! Who does he see?...Dr. PotatoHead?...Can't say I've heard of him...."


Loma Linda University Medical Center. Pediatric Neurology Unit. They have a team of doctors. Dr. Lee was his most recent neurologist.


----------



## Garyk69 (Jul 27, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> My first job was at an amusement park; Marriott's Great America. At orientation they warned us that we'd be asked the same questions over and over again. They encouraged us not to become annoyed because although we hear the same questions ad nauseam; it was the first time this particular person asked, so be cool. Made sense to me.
> 
> By way of solution, just make crap up! Be creative with the goal of amusing yourself. "so how long you been driving?" "Oh golly, about a year now. Ya see we bought our little Tina a pony last year and really underestimated the expense. Driving for Uber keeps us in hay and oats." Bet you'll even score more tips. Nobody wants to see poor Tina lose that pony!


When people ask me how long I've been driving my usual reply is to say that I've only been driving for 15 minutes I just stole this car


----------



## DrivingStPete (Jul 30, 2015)

You all have made it so I refuse to take an Uber without bombarding the driver with questions. It has been quite interesting thus far. Maybe I'll start a blog related to asking Uber drivers questions and the ratings I give based on their responses and reactions.


----------



## joeyoey (Jul 3, 2016)

It doesn't really bother me. I've never really been good at small talk & talking about Uber or telling them about my latest crazy passenger experience usually does away with any uneasy silence during a 5-15 minute ride. It annoys me if they start getting too personal (how MUCH do I make) but I don't usually mind answering questions about the job & driving for Uber. Uber is still relatively new & a lot of people are genuinely interested in how it works. It's also a good opportunity to casually mention how tips aren't included in the fare & how much we appreciate them when we get them.


----------



## Stray cat (May 28, 2016)

I'd like to disregard most questions and reply like Sling Blade: "I reckon I'd like me some of them French fried potaters, mmhmm." That might quiet them down some


----------



## CaliDriver21 (Jun 24, 2016)

I was an Uber/Lyft passenger for a long time before becoming a driver recently ... I'd usually ask those kinds of questions just because I felt awkward getting into someone's car without saying a word. If I sensed the driver wasn't talkative, I'd shut up.

Now, as a driver, passengers are just making small talk or they legitimately don't know how Uber/Lyft works and want to know more. One pax asked if I could see destination before picking up. When I told him no, he was shocked and he empathized. There's a social aspect to this whole thing. I'd rather get a talkative pax than a quiet one, but that's just me. The worst are front-seat passengers who don't say a word or are on their phone. I kinda feel like I'm just a lackey when there's absolutely zero conversation. (Yes, I know, I am one.)

I usually ask how their day/night is going, and if I just get an "oh, yeah, good," then nothing else, I'll be quiet the rest of the ride. People appreciate when you just treat them like people and not hit them with how badly this job sucks. Yes, we know they keep cutting rates and there's dead miles and no surge and all this bs, but being a jerk doesn't help you at all. (Not saying the OP is one, but the whole thing about hating the same Qs over and over is kinda silly. You drive Uber/Lyft repeatedly. This may be the 1st or 2nd U/L experience the pax has.)


----------



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, you have to have fun with it.
> 
> Is this your only job?
> "No, I teach High School Chemistry as my main job."
> ...


I'm sure that I speak for many: It just has not been the same without you around, Mr. White.


----------



## LyftWhittier818 (Aug 21, 2016)

Just lie and make up stories. You can be whoever you want to be, lol. Once they leave your car, they won't care anymore.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Just start effing with the pax with your answers. Tell ridiculous lies. You can be whomever you want with whomever you want. That's the only joy in all this.

Example:
Pax: are you scared being a woman?

You: only if my dick's showing...

Or...

Pax: how much do you make?

You: enough to pay for my sex, drugs and liquor.

Or...

Pax: do you feel safe?

You: the better question is *do you*??


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Garyk69 said:


> When people ask me how long I've been driving my usual reply is to say that I've only been driving for 15 minutes I just stole this car


Many of the questions that passengers ask don't really bother me with the exception of this one and maybe a few others,

I was a shipping clerk for about 6 years I was responsible for about sixty Warehouse doors so I have spoken with a lot of truck drivers, if one only drove 8 hours in a truck that was a snow day, most truck drivers drove 12 hours and juggle a couple of log books,

But if you tell these passengers that you started at 4 a.m. and it's now only 10 a.m., they reply "wow that's a rough day" they have not a clue this is one of the only questions I definitely lie about when they asked me, I just started my day.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Uber is a great job! Unfortunately, I have to work 40 hours a week as an engineer, you know, for real pay, benefits, and stuff. But all that supplements my Uber income nicely.


----------



## Drew91 (Apr 28, 2017)

i hate it too gosh! like what gives these people the idea that being so intruding is ok? when i get these questions, i usually experiment with different answers. and i rate the pax, 1 star. i know it seems like "a lot," "or too much" to put so much hate and loathing towards ppl being conversational. but thats not the point. the point is, its just rude to be so personal with someone you have never met before. what reason do they need to know all about our god damn life? its really none of their damn business. 
but besides all that.
try for just once. calling them out.
im an asshole to pax that are rude, or intruding. if they are rude, i immediatly kick them out. if they are intruding, i tell them its none of their business. sometimes i turn it around on them and intrude in their life with very personal questions. 
in the end, dont let it get to you. just be yourself & say what you want to say. cause uber doesnt pay any of us good enough to take any shit from pax.

but the worst questions. 
"so do u do this full time?" then u answer,
na, just on the side..
then they have the galls the intrude further with, "what do u do full time?" 
gtfo of here with all them questions.
"Asking all them questions asking asking all them questions."



DrivingStPete said:


> You all have made it so I refuse to take an Uber without bombarding the driver with questions. It has been quite interesting thus far. Maybe I'll start a blog related to asking Uber drivers questions and the ratings I give based on their responses and reactions.


i will kick your ****** ass out of my car and have u cancel *****. the rating doesnt affect my rating if it is cancelled. if u dont cancel, i will ride around on your fare all night until u do. if you still dont, ill eventually cancel. 
dont worry ***, i get paid for the entire trip. while u are allowed to rate, but like i said, when cancelled it doesnt effect me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Drew91 said:


> i hate it too gosh! like what gives these people the idea that being so intruding is ok? when i get these questions, i usually experiment with different answers. and i rate the pax, 1 star. i know it seems like "a lot," "or too much" to put so much hate and loathing towards ppl being conversational. but thats not the point. the point is, its just rude to be so personal with someone you have never met before. what reason do they need to know all about our god damn life? its really none of their damn business.
> but besides all that.
> try for just once. calling them out.
> im an asshole to pax that are rude, or intruding. if they are rude, i immediatly kick them out. if they are intruding, i tell them its none of their business. sometimes i turn it around on them and intrude in their life with very personal questions.
> ...


Wow, I feel you but I'm thinking this isn't for you. It's a minor annoyance, make stuff up but it's all part of the job, customer service.


----------



## Drew91 (Apr 28, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, I feel you but I'm thinking this isn't for you. It's a minor annoyance, make stuff up but it's all part of the job, customer service.





Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, I feel you but I'm thinking this isn't for you. It's a minor annoyance, make stuff up but it's all part of the job, customer service.


thats the thing man. i dont have to take being annoyed or disrespected. i tell ppl to just gtfo my car.
i do work full time, but i also do lyft and uber to help pay my school loans, i only drive for them about 6 times a month. only friday and saturday. ive been doing lyft and uber for 2 years. uber rating 4.84, lyft 4.9.
i dont give a **** about these ppl that decide to be rude, or extremely intruding about my life. i talk shit to them, kick them out, then make them cancel and i still get paid in full. dont get me wrong, im an accomodating, proffesional, and welcoming driver. and i get along with most of my pax. but i absolutely dont take disrespect, or extremely intruding questioms man. i record so im good if pax try to make a lie up after i kick them out. also, if pax come to my car at last minute, i deny them the ride. i text pax my car info, my location, and that ive arrived. if they are not there within 5 minutes, i text them to cancel and find a different uber. if they come to my car arguing, i tell them "tough shit, its rude to make your uber wait. next time order when you're actually ready." 
i dont play games fool. i have no other obligation than gettting them to their destination safely. 
man up disgusted driver


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Treat pax like mushrooms. Keep them in the dark and feed 'em sh!t

Pax: how long have you been driving?

You: since 3am

Pax: no, i mean how long have you been driving for Uber

You: since 3am, its my first day


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Drew91 said:


> thats the thing man. i dont have to take being annoyed or disrespected. i tell ppl to just gtfo my car.
> i do work full time, but i also do lyft and uber to help pay my school loans, i only drive for them about 6 times a month. only friday and saturday. ive been doing lyft and uber for 2 years. uber rating 4.84, lyft 4.9.
> i dont give a &%[email protected]!* about these ppl that decide to be rude, or extremely intruding about my life. i talk shit to them, kick them out, then make them cancel and i still get paid in full. dont get me wrong, im an accomodating, proffesional, and welcoming driver. and i get along with most of my pax. but i absolutely dont take disrespect, or extremely intruding questioms man. i record so im good if pax try to make a lie up after i kick them out. also, if pax come to my car at last minute, i deny them the ride. i text pax my car info, my location, and that ive arrived. if they are not there within 5 minutes, i text them to cancel and find a different uber. if they come to my car arguing, i tell them "tough shit, its rude to make your uber wait. next time order when you're actually ready."
> i dont play games fool. i have no other obligation than gettting them to their destination safely.
> man up disgusted driver


WOW I feel like we are going to to be reading about you in the newspaper headlines real soon.

Take some time to relax, you deserve the relax time. Don't take the pax personally, they definitely don't mean to be disrespectful.

Treating pax so badly as you say you do hurts all the future drivers they get. You aren't doing any of us any favors with this bad behavior.

Seriously relax


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I would just make stuff up. Or memorize all the details of a historic character and let them solve the mystery of DB Cooper or Anastasia while they're in your car. "I was born in Russia, the youngest daughter of the tzar..."


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> After 16 years in this business I have realized one must have a high tolerance for obnoxious overbearing pax.


That's why I need to get out of this business.
Uber driving will make you dumb with all these dumb conversations it's like Groundhog Day.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ubercide said:


> That's why I need to get out of this business.
> Uber driving will make you dumb with all these dumb conversations it's like Groundhog Day.


Would you like that supersized?


----------



## Matt moraes (Mar 19, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Yeah, you have to have fun with it.
> 
> Is this your only job?
> "No, I teach High School Chemistry as my main job."
> ...


You also have a trailer? I think I know you.


----------



## Drew91 (Apr 28, 2017)

Go4 said:


> WOW I feel like we are going to to be reading about you in the newspaper headlines real soon.
> 
> Take some time to relax, you deserve the relax time. Don't take the pax personally, they definitely don't mean to be disrespectful.
> 
> ...


you are dumb. stop over exagherating. i dont treat pax bad. the pax that respect me, get respect back. the pax that disrespect me, get kicked out my car. dont tell me how to run my business ****er


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Yes, sir, I am dumb and please don't hit me. Oh no I would dream of telling you how to run your business, or much of anything else.

I'm actually thinking of the term "Disgruntled Uber Driver" and I sure do NOT want to get on your bad side.

Do you carry a concealed weapon?

This is NOT your business, this is for your well being, please find something that can help you relax, you come across very threatening.


----------



## ap1342 (May 4, 2016)

Say people are becoming pompous! What is wrong if a pax attempts a conversation by asking how's your day, and how long have you been driving? 

As one of the drivers wrote earlier, ask same questions to them. Why tell them to get out of your car and the like?

Or people are just attempting to throw their weight about here. 

Be humble. Pomposity doesn't serve any purpose


----------



## john johnson (Apr 27, 2017)

Digits said:


> Those are rhetorical questions and a great opportunity to bring up tips, tips and tips.. The most common question I get is if I enjoy doing it? "To be honest, the tips make it all the more fun. Or " all you riders have been so generous with tips that it makes it all worthwhile". Usually a silence follows and a couple of $$ on exit. Slam Bam thank you Ma'am!!


BS on the tips you need to school others I find tip few and far between and I answer any question asked of me. doing this does not mean tips


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

This is the invasive culture that Uber and Lyft are promoting. People are being conditioned to spy on and rat out everyone around them. It hides behind a false front of a community of happy smiling YOUNG people because they can be indoctrinated and older folks don't buy into it. It's an interrogation and not conversation.



tohunt4me said:


> I tell them I started driving legally at 15 years old.
> 
> So when they say " no,I meant how long have you been driving Uber"
> 
> I tell them since 3 this morning . . .or whichever time adds up to less than 12 hours on the clock . . .


This totally throws them off. I've done it and it immediately shuts them up because that's not real conversation. The phone comes out and they retreat into it like the socially inept children they are.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Gooberlifturwallet said:


> This is the invasive culture that Uber and Lyft are promoting. People are being conditioned to spy on and rat out everyone around them. It hides behind a false front of a community of happy smiling YOUNG people because they can be indoctrinated and older folks don't buy into it. It's an interrogation and not conversation.
> 
> This totally throws them off. I've done it and it immediately shuts them up because that's not real conversation. The phone comes out and they retreat into it like the socially inept children they are.


Probably immediately starting an uber complaint because you shut them down ! Lol.
If they are asking questions that are annoying and really none of their business and I do not like their personalities,I will go out of my way to give them a mental " wedgie".

I got 10% gross revenue value in tips the other day.
By telling passengers how horrible it was of Uber to promote a " no tip culture" in a Tourist city where people paint themselves silver and have a hat filled with money on Bourbon Street !

Then ,when I get to the part about 18¢ a minute MINUS 25% and how PIZZA HUT PAYS BETTER !!!!!

MAJOR INCREASE IN PUBLIC AWARENESS TIPS !

Shame that I drive 3 miles and drop off pizza and can get a $10.00 tip.
I can drive 15 miles in rush traffic,load and unload heavy bags,artfully navigate airport dropoff and get curbside at their airline fighting swarming writhing snake pit. And get a handshake.
" NO NEED TO TIP"


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Pretend you are interested in them, and ask them sincere snowflake questions.

Make them feel special, because they *are* special.

"My life is boring, lets talk about you".

I often lead with an open ended question "So what's going on today?", "what do you have going on?", "Where are we heading to?", "what are your plans today?" "Why are you going to XYZ address?"

Its easy and your welcome.


----------



## UberGirlBoss (Mar 29, 2017)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Wow I am so glad I read this!!! I have always felt like this and learned how to mind f%<£ pax I always ask them the same questions and make things super awkward so they can feel it and realize how rude it is to ask a total stranger personal questions. I noticed one guy felt like shit when I asked him where he worked and did he enjoy his job etc you had to see the look on his face.

FYI: I am 4.92 and have been doing this for 2 years so far.


----------



## UberGirlBoss (Mar 29, 2017)

elelegido said:


> Just have a few dozen Driver FAQ handout sheets to give to enquiring minds who want to know. It could contain all of the standard questions:
> 
> Q: How long have you been driving for Uber?
> A: I have been driving for 2 years
> ...


I wanted to try this lol


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

When asked "Do you feel safe driving for Uber?"

Reply "The scariest I've ever been is once I had a really creepy passenger, I mean it was bad,. Anyway after wards I'm driving to my favorite dumping grounds when I get pulled over. I was scared to death the officer was going to look in the rear seat and ask What's under the blanket?"
"So how about you, Do you feel safe riding in an Uber?"


----------



## Duro (Dec 22, 2016)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


Me no like the personal questions either....I do the same - when they ask how long I've been driving with Uber I'll say since 7 oclock.....had one lady keep asking me questions then she said she was video recording the whole trip...I said I did not give my permission for this and stopped answering....was real close to kicking the three of them out plus they reeked of beer so I asked them if they had spilled beer on each other..,.turns out one of them did. Also don't like to give info about my ft job.....I'll say it is top secret or I got laid off from my ft job and so now I am ft with uber (helps get tips).......I will also say; "that's a pretty personal question"


----------



## aJoe (May 17, 2017)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


You are putting your safety at risk, your family does not want extras they want you safe and alive and Uber is a dangerous job especially for a woman. Uber can not guarantee your safety.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I hear you with the personal info. When asked about my regular job..I give then a company name and tell them I work on things I can't talk about.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

My FT job? I work at a mortuary, it gives me access to a big incinerator and that has helped me deal with nosy questions from passengers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go4 said:


> My FT job? I work at a mortuary, it gives me access to a big incinerator and that has helped me deal with nosy questions from passengers.


Need help ?

You can give " Discount Liposuction" with the Trocar ! Side Hustle.
( just try not to suck up internal organs)
And Clickums are still popular with all that Formaldehyde laying around . . .


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

Surgeless in Seattle said:


> Perhaps this is a sign it's time to stop but I cringe and get incredibly irritated at the - "Is this your full time gig?" type questions... You know the ones, "How much do you make?" "Is this your only job?" Of course there's also the, "Do you feel safe?" "Aren't you scared being a woman?" "How long have you been driving for Uber?"
> 
> After well over a year I still have a pretty good rating (4.92 Uber - 5.0 Lyft) but I can't handle the &%[email protected]!*ing personal finance question - I so desperately want to turn the table on them.
> 
> ...


also i get asked.. are you making good, and also I was think of driving for them too, whats the farest you had to go..


----------



## Tommy Vercetti (Aug 28, 2016)

I wouldn't take it personally, I think its just that they feel the need to talk to you and the only thing they can discuss with you is uber. I'd personally put up with it, I don't think its too big a of a deal. I do feel you though, its pretty irritating and monotonous but thats uber right?


----------



## Mean_Judge (Jan 14, 2015)

Quit Uber start Amazon FLEX. same money , absolute NO STRESS , no stupid pax or questions


----------



## rod knocker (May 19, 2017)

uberist said:


> Just tell them, "you first" and ask them how much they make a year.
> 
> As far as the safety question as a guy I get that too, I tell them yes I'm in control, if some one tries something I have an airbag and seat belt, attackers don't wear seat belts and I have no problem driving into a wall or pole to send them through the windshield


lmao that's fckn funny

hell most people are afraid to ask me anything lol people judge how you look just because I'm 6,2 n 300 pounds n look like a bearded biker asshole ******* doesn't mean I am.


----------

